# My first craft show



## jade (Nov 17, 2006)

My first craft show is coming up in a couple of weeks. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## JellyBelly (Nov 29, 2006)

I've never been in one, so I can't really offer any advice. Good luck though. Let us know how it goes.


----------

